# WAGO PFC 200 UDP Kommunikation



## NHEN (28 August 2015)

Ich arbeite zurzeit an der Kommunikation zwischen einer PFC 200 und  einem Raspberry Pi per UDP. Dafür möchte ich die Bibliothek  WagoLibEthernet_01 verwenden.

Mithilfe der UDP_CLIENT Funktion kann ich bereits Datentelegramme von  der PFC 200 zum RPi schicken und dort auch auslesen. Dafür trage ich  einfach die IP des Ethernetports des RPi und meinen gewünschten UDP Port  ein. Nun gibt es jedoch ein Problem mit der Funktion UDP_SERVER zum  senden von Datentelegrammen vom RPi zur PFC 200. In dem Baustein trage  ich die IP de PFC 200 ein und einen gewünschten UDP Port. Allerdings  empfängt meine PFC 200 nichts.

Im Raspberry Pi benutze ich vorgefertigte Funktionen. Diese habe ich  bereits erfolgreich auf ihre Funktionalität überprüft. In den Funktionen  wird zur Adressierung beim Senden einfach die Ziel IP und der  entsprechende UDP Port eingegeben. Ich gehe davon aus, dass hier nicht  der Fehler liegt.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Nutzung der Funktionen dieser Bibliothek?  Vielleicht gibt es ja notwendige Voreinstellungen. Auch ein  Beispielprogramm oder ähnliches wäre hilfreich.

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------

